# My Bosch 1604 bearings



## justjeffb (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello!
When considering a router purchase back in the 80's, I was steered toward the Bosch 1604. It has undoubtedly been the best tool purchase I've ever made. I rout signs as a hobby and have made hundreds with the 1604. Unfortunately, the last couple of times I used it, it made some strange noises. I checked the brushes and they seem fine. I'm wondering two things.........1. Given it's age (probably 25 years), is it worth repairing?.......2. If so, should I send it to Bosch or can it be repaired elsewhere? There are no repair shops in the rural area in which I live. I'd appreciate any help you can give me.
justjeffb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Jeff . I'm sure the resident experts here will have some good advise for you soon


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

hello it's great to meet you and have you as a member of our community, welcome! 
Buy a new one, 25 years sounds like it earn a break.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

justjeffb said:


> Hello!
> When considering a router purchase back in the 80's, I was steered toward the Bosch 1604. It has undoubtedly been the best tool purchase I've ever made. I rout signs as a hobby and have made hundreds with the 1604. Unfortunately, the last couple of times I used it, it made some strange noises. I checked the brushes and they seem fine. I'm wondering two things.........1. Given it's age (probably 25 years), is it worth repairing?.......2. If so, should I send it to Bosch or can it be repaired elsewhere? There are no repair shops in the rural area in which I live. I'd appreciate any help you can give me.
> justjeffb


FWIW that router is more liking to 30 plus years old... I have that router..
Sending it to Bosch works.. Bosch here still supports it...
if you are confident, fix it yourself...
Bosch 1604A Parts List and Diagram - (0601604360) : eReplacementParts.com
give or take - 175 -200$$$ to replace it...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jeff.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FWIW - my 1604 is in a D handle and dedicated to slot cutting... has been for decades...

when it got noisy bearing is what it needed...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those strange noises may only be the bearings...


----------



## justjeffb (Aug 27, 2014)

*Repairing My Bosch 1604 - Follow Up*

Hello again!
Thanks to everyone for the great responses to my 1604 inquiry. It sounds like the problem might be bearings. With this in mind, does anyone know the best place to find the replacement bearings? Also, are there any step-by-step directions or videos available, showing how to install the bearings? I feel like I'm asking for the world, but would certainly appreciate any help.
Thanks!
justjeffb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

justjeffb said:


> Hello again!
> Thanks to everyone for the great responses to my 1604 inquiry. It sounds like the problem might be bearings. With this in mind, does anyone know the best place to find the replacement bearings? Also, are there any step-by-step directions or videos available, showing how to install the bearings? I feel like I'm asking for the world, but would certainly appreciate any help.
> Thanks!
> justjeffb


yellow pages or Bosch for the bearings..
and youtube for the video...


----------



## justjeffb (Aug 27, 2014)

*Bearings in My 1604*

Hello again!
Thanks to everyone for the great responses to my earlier 1604 inquiry. It sounds like the problem might be bearings. With this in mind, does anyone know the best place to find the replacement bearings? Also, are there any step-by-step directions or videos available, showing how to install the bearings? I feel like I'm asking for the world, but would certainly appreciate any help.
Thanks!
justjeffb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Go here: Bosch 1604A Parts List and Diagram - (0601604262) : eReplacementParts.com

Scroll to the bottom of the page, there will be a link to an article on how to remove the bearings. Then a you tube search will likely find a video on installing. 

I'm guessing (i've never done it) that a gear puller of some sort and something to press the bearings on will be helpful tools to do the job. And--if you can save buying a new router, investing in the appropriate tools that can help do it right would be justifiable. Then you have them for other projects as well.

earl


----------



## justjeffb (Aug 27, 2014)

Earl,
Thanks for the quick and helpful reply on my 1604 bearings. I'll definitely follow up and hopefully get my router running as good as new. I appreciate your help.
justjeffb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you are replacing bearings you don't have to be kind getting the old ones off. Sometimes it can be done by gripping the bearing in a vice and, with the collet nut in place, put a board on the nut and whack the board. When you put the new one on you can only hit on the inner race. A piece of pipe or a socket the right size will do it. Tap it on until it is fully seated in place. Power transmission supply shops can get the bearing for you as well as electrical tool repair shops. Some automotive parts stores can get them too.


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

I just picked up a very worn out Bosch 1604. I tried to find info on the bearings (opening it up of course would answer both our questions). Here's what I found:
Bosch 1604.439 SHOP ROUTER (060 1905 439) | Ace Tool Repair
If this is yours, then the bearings may be tough to find--at least here in the US. 
These are the numbers that Bosch used for the two bearings:
Bosch Deep-Groove Ball Bearing - 3600900515 & 3600900517

If you find out more, or open yours up before I open mine and discover anything useful, please post it here. 
Thanks.


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't realize you had two parallel discussions about your Bosch 1604 bearings going. I replied to the other thread and hope you will tell us what you learn about
- the availability of replacement bearings: the usual places indicate that they are out of stock but I found sites in the UK that ostensibly stock them, and
- the difficulty or ease of disassembly. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Sometimes, if you can be precise enough, you can heat the bearing with a mini-torch and cool the shaft with some ice it will come off easier. Theory being heat makes the bearing expand, cold on the shaft makes it contract... it doesn't need much. I'm thinking bearing's a bearing...router or transmission.

If you can find a number on the bearing it might be easier to find in any shop...they can cross-reference...

Good luck...Nick


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Heat on a router's small armature is not a good idea. It's a small area, that has windings and plastics that are heat sensitive.

I use a small 2 jaw puller. Most of the time, though... I have a piece of rubber I cut from a truck inner-tube... I wrap the armature with that and put it into a vise, where I can get 2 small trim bars (across from each other) between the bearing and the sides of the jaws of the vise. I pry agains the vise jaws, evenly with both bars... and the bearings pop right off. Reset the armature in the vise to get the remaining bearing.

Then I take both the bearing and armature to a bearing supply to get the bearings. That way they can use calipers to match it up. Doing that way, I end up with higher quailty bearings, for less than a quarter of the cost. (And I don't have to wait for it to be shipped = same day it's back together).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Like someone else said a bearing is a bearing only the size, type and rating has to be the same. Brand name is immaterial. I would try a bearing specialist store first. They are often cheaper and they are far more knowledgeable. They may know of an upgrade to the one that's in it now. 

A few years ago I needed to replace the pinion shaft bearing on a Toyota rear diff. Toyota wanted $36 for the bearing and the bearing supply I went to wanted $12 for the exact same bearing. Both were making a profit. Toyota's was just a lot higher.


----------

